# just a quick picture



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

ok pictures arn't great but for anyone looking for waxes, this is raven black wearing dodo juice supernatural topped up with dodo tropical red mist.

I need to have a crack at wet sanding as i'm not happy with a couple of areas following on from some bodywork.














































bed time


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice! The reflection of the bush looks like it's in a mirror!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A good job there steve,i personally think that dodo products take some beating


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMetalMan0 said:



> Very nice! The reflection of the bush looks like it's in a mirror!


Thats one of the panels i want to wetsand, the top of the door has a few blemish's and there is a small fish eye in the middle of the door. Other than that yes, dodo products are very good value with great results.


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great work. I am very happy also with the results of supernatural. I am going to trial the new SN Hybrid soon with normal SN ontop to see if it lasts a bit longer.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice job there, how long did it take u? and how easy are the dodo juice products work with?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got a tub of this. Very east to use and buff off, leaves an excellent finish which 2 months on seems to be still there.


----------



## Behr (Sep 6, 2010)

that looks lovely, great shine to it


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks great, never work with dodo products be for, were can you get it,


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

There are plenty of sellers on ebay which sell dodo juice products


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, will spend the night shift looking on ebay.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I get the dodo stuff from either i4detailing or Raceglaze, just buy the panel pots as they last quite a long time. The car hardly covers any miles so only usualy gets dusty but i'm quite some way from being happy with the paintwork.


----------



## Shrwd (Jun 7, 2011)

Last picture is quite sexy!


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Think I need to do some reading up on those dodo products because your TT is looking ace.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you do SN then apply red mist right after or leave it for a while ?

The finish does look fantastic tho  good job


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking very tidy buddy, quite partial to a raven rag top myself. I've been using swissvax saphir on mine and find it's a great product. I can just about see the bottom of the pot now and am trying to decide whether to stick with the same (now called mirage) or try some Dodo as it seems to get really good reviews. I have that dilemma of "if it ain't broke......etc). I might be tempted with a small pot to give it a try after seeing those set of pics, great job 8)


----------

